#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  по поводу одного известного ника

## Сергей Хос

Вот оно че, Михалыч! )))

----------

Aion (27.10.2019), Alīno (27.10.2019), Shus (28.10.2019), Won Soeng (27.10.2019), Алик (27.10.2019), Ант (28.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2019), Евгений Шпагин (29.10.2019), Лидия (30.10.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (27.10.2019), Фил (27.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да можно было сразу в юмор  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (27.10.2019)

----------

